# Tether or not



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

While out on the bay the other day the thought came to me on whether i should be tethered to the yak in high wind situations. 
There would be no way i could swim after the yak if it went hooting off with me in the water, your thoughts??


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

There was some discussion of this in another thread on the Main forum

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4182

I keep a long leash attached to the straps on my seat. The leash has a large SS snaplink that I can attach to my PFD. Normally the leash is secured to the seat and out of the way. I can quickly attach it if I encounter conditions where I might get separated from my yak.


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't think it would be necessary to be tethered when you are fishing in bays and estauries as long as you have a pfd. However in open water I would tether - look at what happened to that Kayaker Andrew McAuley. His wife probably wouldn't be a widow if he had been attached to his yak...


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I probably wont consider tethering if conditions are marginal I would now just stay at home, my main concern is that it is more stuff to get tangled in along with anchor lines, fishing rod lanyards, paddle leash as well as fishing line and it may make re-entering the kayak more difficult if that line gets tangled around your rudder or something similar. If you are fishing have your rod on a leash if you are paddling have a leash on your paddle and hold on to it.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i cant see that there would be a problem doing what we do on surf skis and tether the paddle to the yak, although , that looses its relevance with hobies :? :?


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Thats why i brought it up again occy. 
Opens a can of worms though


----------

